# NY tribute



## johnnycnc (Jan 7, 2010)

Here is a beautiful blank that was made by one of my friends as
a favor to me....
maxman400 here on IAP is the MAN! 
THANK YOU, MAX for making the blank!!!..I really want to give a sincere Thank you to the blanks maker. A+++++ work!

This great blank was drilled on the lathe and turned between centers,
I think it came out just perfect!
It is a NY Yankees tribute theme and colors for a good friend of mine
at work who is a huge NY fan, and has been really wanting a Cigar pen.
Dark blue alumilite with w/b/w picguard segments, the craftsmanship
on this blank is amazing, the segments are perfectly spaced and it turned
like a dream!
...On a two tone chrome cigar from Bear Tooth Woods.
Comments welcome, as always!









Thanks for looking.


----------



## bitshird (Jan 7, 2010)

Great looking pen John, I hate to say it but I like the Yankees. have since Micky Mantle, The blank is gorgeous.


----------



## Stick Rounder (Jan 7, 2010)

Great looking pen.


----------



## johnnycnc (Jan 7, 2010)

Thanks Ken, I am not a fan one way or another, but really like this blank.

Thanks Doug!


----------



## warreng8170 (Jan 7, 2010)

That is a great blank and very nice pen overall. Where did the two-tone cigar kit come from?

*Edit*
Never mind, I just saw the BTW. The first time I saw it, my mind probably just automatically interpreted it as "by-the-way" without thinking.


----------



## johnnycnc (Jan 7, 2010)

warreng8170 said:


> That is a great blank and very nice pen overall. Where did the two-tone cigar kit come from?
> 
> *Edit*
> Never mind, I just saw the BTW. The first time I saw it, my mind probably just automatically interpreted it as "by-the-way" without thinking.




You got it Warren, Thanks!


----------



## BRobbins629 (Jan 7, 2010)

That's one nice looking pen.  Love collaborations.


----------



## workinforwood (Jan 7, 2010)

It's a real winner John.  Whoever made the blank is really good, and you sure did a fine job spinning and polishing it!


----------



## Bree (Jan 7, 2010)

Home Run John!!  Great tribute and great pen.
:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## mrburls (Jan 7, 2010)

Sharp looking pen John. Your friend did a great job making blank and you did a fine job turning blank. Kit goes well with blank too. 

Keith "mrburls"


----------



## Whaler (Jan 7, 2010)

That is a great looking pen John. You did that blank proud.


----------



## danroggensee (Jan 7, 2010)

Dam that is nice johnny and i think i know who made the blank for you. You did a great job on it.

Dannie


----------



## Dalecamino (Jan 7, 2010)

WOW ! That's really nice John . Great fit and finish . I like the two tone cigar with this pen .


----------



## CSue (Jan 7, 2010)

Wonderful blank!  Great looking pen, too!  

It could be a nice LA Dodgers pen as well. :biggrin:


----------



## johnnycnc (Jan 7, 2010)

Thank you ALL for such good comments on this pen!
I would love to say who made this blank, I am THRILLED with it!!!!!
But, I don't want to open a can of worms this person might not want...

I really like it, it's going to be hard to give up, but for my friend..well no contest!


----------



## oldtowncanoe (Jan 7, 2010)

I love the blank and where can i get one!!!!!


----------



## johnnycnc (Jan 7, 2010)

I now have permision to let the name out, I will put it in the original post,
where the pictures are at..:biggrin:


----------



## Noah (Jan 7, 2010)

Outstanding work...you know how to pick your blanks...
Ed


----------



## maxman400 (Jan 7, 2010)

John You did a fantastic Job with the Blank, I really like that Cigar kit it just sets off the pin stripe beautifully. You never know what is on the inside until you turn it, and you did it great. I am really glad you liked it. 
Max.


----------



## johnnycnc (Jan 7, 2010)

Max,
Thanks for the kind words. I don't just like it, Max.. I love it!
Thanks for doing this for me, it is greatly appreciated.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Jan 7, 2010)

That is an awesome blank and pen. I bet every Yankees fan would want one.


----------



## johnnycnc (Jan 7, 2010)

Thanks, Rob! I know i'm not even a fan, and I want one now..
going to be tough to give this one to my Bud.


----------



## Jim15 (Jan 7, 2010)

Awesome work by both of you.


----------



## KingBentley (Jan 7, 2010)

The whole "Yankees" thing aside, I really love this pen, and I'm not a big fan of the cigar pen..Awesome work.


----------



## johnnycnc (Jan 8, 2010)

Thanks!

Today is gift day for this pen, so we will see if it was worth
the efforts!


----------



## jusjoe (Jan 8, 2010)

That is perfection.  It's absolutelygreatttttttttttttttttttttt.


----------



## Oldwagon (Jan 8, 2010)

Your friend should love it.That is a perfect match.Great job.  Todd


----------



## leehljp (Jan 8, 2010)

That is a beautiful blank and pen! Beautiful!


----------



## mrcook4570 (Jan 8, 2010)

Outstanding pen!


----------



## JimB (Jan 8, 2010)

Fantastic work. Your friend is going to be very happy.


----------



## jleiwig (Jan 8, 2010)

Beautiful.  You should have had him inlay a strip of brass between each pinstripe to represent the buying of the world series.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Jan 8, 2010)

> Beautiful.  You should have had him inlay a strip of brass between each pinstripe to represent the buying of the world series.



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## WildcatHollow (Jan 8, 2010)

*Perfect Pinstripes*

John,

Your friend captured the look of the Yankee pinstripe uniforms perfectly.

Great looking blank, and you picked a kit to match it perfectly. I really like the chrome/satin finish.

By the way, one of the sets of Majestic brass tubes you sent me went into the previously posted Majestic/Toucan. Thanks, again.

Regards,

t.


----------



## broitblat (Jan 8, 2010)

D*mned Yankees -- but great looking pen.

  -Barry


----------



## Lenny (Jan 8, 2010)

Very nice pen!

oh ... and GO RED SOX !!! :biggrin:


----------



## glycerine (Jan 8, 2010)

Lenny said:


> Very nice pen!
> 
> oh ... and GO RED SOX !!! :biggrin:


 
I was going to ask where the matching Red Sox pen was!


----------



## mbroberg (Jan 8, 2010)

Outstanding!


----------



## johnnycnc (Jan 8, 2010)

Thanks everyone! wow, I was excited over this pen, but never figured
on this many nice comments.. Thank you!

The pen was gifted today to its new owner, after a bit of torture/teasing with pics.
Louie loved it, and if i didn't know better, it was the nicest thing anyone had
ever done for him. He was showing it off like a kid with a new Red Ryder!!

And thanks again to Max, you did a fine job building this blank my friend!


----------



## maxman400 (Jan 8, 2010)

John You are very Welcome, As I told you it was the least I could for you and for every thing you do for our craft and our members. And I would like to thank every one for their positive comments also. I just came in from the shop where I just turned the back up plan for a co-worker, I will post it soon.


----------

